# Find out which "tree" you are according to your birthday *smiles*



## swamptoad (Nov 19, 2005)

>>Jan 01 to Jan 
11 - *Fir Tree *
>>Jan 12 to Jan 24 - *Elm Tree *
>>Jan 25 to Feb 03 - *Cypress Tree *
>>Feb 04 to Feb08 - *Poplar Tree *
>>Feb 09 to Feb 18 - *Cedar Tree *
>>Feb 19 to Feb 28 - *Pine Tree *
>>Mar 01 to Mar 10 - *Weeping Willow Tree *
>>Mar 11 to Mar 
20 - *Lime Tree *
>>Mar 21 (only) - *OakTree* 
>>Mar 22 to Mar 31 - *Hazelnut Tree *
>>Apr 01 to Apr 10 - *Rowan Tree *
>>Apr 11 to Apr 20 - *Maple Tree *
>>Apr 21 to Apr 30 - *Walnut Tree *
>>May 01 to May 14 - *Poplar Tree *
>>May 15 to 
May 24 - *Chestnut Tree* 
>>May 25 to Jun 03 - *Ash Tree *
>>Jun 04 to Jun 13 - *Hornbeam Tree *
>> 
>>Jun 14 to Jun 23 - *Fig Tree *
>>Jun 24 (only) - *Birch Tree *
>>Jun 25 to Jul 04 - *Apple Tree *
>>Jul 05 to Jul 14 
- Fir Tree 
>>Jul 15 to Jul 25 - *Elm Tree *
>>Jul 26 to Aug 04 - *Cypress Tree *
>>Aug 05 to Aug 13 *Poplar Tree *
>>Aug 14 to Aug 23 - *Cedar Tree *
>>Aug 24 to Sep 02 - *Pine Tree *
>>Sep 03 to Sep 12 - *Weeping Willow Tree *
>>Sep 13 to Sep 22 - *Lime *
Tree 
>>Sep 23 (only) - *Olive Tree *
>>Sep 24 to Oct 03 - *Hazelnut Tree *
>>Oct 04 to Oct 13 - *Rowan Tree *
>>Oct 14 to Oct 23 - *Maple Tree *
>>Oct 24 to Nov 11 - *Walnut Tree *
>>Nov 12 to Nov 21 - *Chestnut Tree *
>>Nov 22 to Dec 01 - *Ash *
Tree 
>>Dec 02 to Dec 11 - *Hornbeam Tree *
>>Dec 12 to Dec 21 - *Fig Tree *
>>Dec 22 (only) - *Beech Tree *
>>Dec 23 to Jan 01 - *Apple Tree *
>> 
>> 
>> 
>>*TREES (in alphabetical order) 
>> *>> 
>>*Apple Tree (Love)* -- quiet and shy at times, lots of charm, appeal, 
>>and 
>>attraction, pleasant attitude, flirtatious smile, adventurous, 
>>sensitive, 
>>loyal in love, wants to love and be loved, faithful and tender 

>>partner, 
>>very generous, many talents, loves children, needs affectionate 
>>partner. 
>> 
>>*Ash Tree (Ambition)* -- extremely attractive, vivacious, impulsive, 
>>demanding, does not care for criticism, ambitious, intelligent, 
>>talented, 
>>likes to play with fate, can be very egotistic, reliable, restless 
>>lover, 
>>sometimes money rules over the heart, demands attention, needs love 
>>and 
>>much emotional support. 
>> 
>>*Beech Tree (Creative)* -- has good taste, concerned about its looks, 
>>materialistic, good organization of life and career, economical, 
>>good 
>>leader, takes no unnecessary risks, reasonable, splendid lifetime 
>>companion, keen on keeping fit (diets, sports, etc.). 
>> 
>>*Birch Tree 
(Inspiration) *-- vivacious, attractive, 
>>elegant,friendly, 
>>unpretentious, modest, does not like anything in excess, abhors the 
>>vulgar, 
>>loves life in nature and in calm, not very passionate, full of 
>>imagination, 
>>little ambition, creates a calm and content atmosphere 
>> 
>>*Cedar Tree (Confidence) *-- of rare strength, knows how to adapt, 
>>likes 
>>unexpected presents, of good health, not in the least shy, tends to 
>>look 
>>down on others, self-confident, a great speaker, determined, often 
>>impatient, likes to impress others, has many talents, industrious, 
>>healthy 
>>optimism, waits for the one true love, able to make quick 
>>decisions. 
>> 
>>*Chestnut Tree (Honesty)* -- of unusual stature, 
impressive, 
>>well-developed sense of justice, fun to be around, a planner, born 
>>diplomat, can be irritated easily, sensitive of others feelings, 
>>hard 
>>worker, 
>>sometimes acts superior, feels not understood at times, fiercely 
>>family 
>>oriented, very loyal in love, physically fit. 
>> 
>>*Cypress Tree (Faithfulness)* -- strong, muscular, adaptable, takes 
>>what life 
>>has to give but doesn't necessarily like it, strives to be content, 
>>optimistic, wants to be financially independent, wants love and 
>>affection, 
>>hates loneliness, passionate lover which cannot be satisfied, 
>>faithful, 
>>quick-tempered at times, can be unruly and careless, loves to 
>>gain knowledge, needs to be needed. 
>> 
>>*Elm Tree 
(Noble-mindedness) *-- pleasant shape, tasteful clothes, 
>>modest 
>>demands, tends not to forgive mistakes, cheerful, likes to lead but 
>>not to 
>>obey, honest and faithful partner, likes making decisions for 
>>others, 
>>noble-minded, generous, good sense of humor, practical. 
>> 
>>*Fig Tree (Sensibility) *-- very strong minded, a bit self-willed, 
>>honest, 
>>loyal, independent, hates contradiction or arguments, hard worker 
>>when 
>>wants to be, loves life and friends, enjoys children and animals, 
>>sexually 
>>oriented, great sense of humor, has artistic talent and great 
>>intelligence. 
>> 
>>*Fir tree (Mysterious)* -- extraordinary taste, handles stress well, 
>>loves 
>>anything beautiful, stubborn, tends to care for 
those close to 
>>them, hard 
>>to trust others, yet a social butterfly, likes idleness and 
>>laziness after 
>>long demanding hours at work, rather modest, talented, unselfish, 
>>many 
>>friends, very reliable. 
>> 
>>*Hazelnut Tree (Extraordinary)* -- charming, sense of humor, very 
>>demanding 
>>but can also be very understanding, knows how to make a lasting 
>>impression, 
>>active fighter for social causes and politics, popular, quite 
>>moody, 
>>sexually oriented, honest, a perfectionist, has a precise sense of 
>>judgment 
>>and expects complete fairness. 
>> 
>>*Hornbeam Tree (Good Taste)* -- of cool beauty, cares for its looks 
>>and 
>>condition, good taste, is not egoistic, makes life as comfortable 

>>as 
>>possible, leads a reasonable and disciplined life, looks for 
>>kindness and 
>>acknowledgment in an emotional partner, dreams of unusual lovers, 
>>is seldom 
>>happy with its feelings, mistrusts most people, is never sure of 
>>its 
>>decisions, very conscientious. 
>> 
>>*Lime Tree (Doubt) *- intelligent, hard working, accepts what life 
>>dishes 
>>out, but not before trying to change bad circumstances into good 
>>ones, hates 
>>fighting and stress, enjoys getaway vacations, may appear tough, 
>>but is 
>>actually soft and relenting, always willing to make sacrifices for 
>>family 
>>and friends, has many talents but not always enough time to use 
>>them, great leadership qualities, is jealous at times but extremely 

>>loyal 
>> 
>>*Maple Tree (Independence of Mind)* -- no ordinary person, full of 
>>imagination and originality, shy and reserved, ambitious, proud, 
>>self-confident, hungers for new experiences, sometimes nervous, has 
>>many 
>>complexities, good memory, learns easily, complicated love life, 
>>wants to 
>>impress. 
>> 
>>*Oak Tree (Brave) *-- robust nature, courageous, strong, unrelenting, 
>>independent, sensible, does not like change, keeps its feet on the 
>>ground, 
>>person of action. 
>> 
>>*Olive Tree (Wisdom)* -- loves sun, warmth and kind feelings, 
>>reasonable, 
>>balanced, avoids aggression and violence, tolerant, cheerful, calm, 
>>well-developed sense of justice, sensitive, empathetic, free of 

>>jealousy, 
>>loves to read and the company of sophisticated people. 
>> 
>>*Pine Tree (Peacemaker)* -- loves agreeable company, craves peace and 
>>harmony, loves to help others, active imagination, likes to write 
>>poetry, 
>>not fashion conscious, great compassion, friendly to all, falls 
>>strongly in 
>>love but 
>>will leave if betrayed or lied to, emotionally soft, low self 
>>esteem, needs 
>>affection and reassurance. 
>> 
>>*Poplar Tree (Uncertainty)* -- looks very decorative, talented, not 
>>very 
>>self-confident, extremely courageous if necessary, needs goodwill 
>>and 
>>pleasant surroundings, very choosy, often lonely, great animosity, 
>>great 
>>artistic nature, good organizer, tends to lean toward 
philosophy, 
>>reliable 
>>in any situation, takes partnership seriously. 
>> 
>>*Rowan Tree (Sensitivity)* -- full of charm, cheerful, gifted without 
>>egoism, 
>>likes to draw attention, loves life, motion, unrest, and even 
>>complications, is both dependent and independent, good taste, 
>>artistic, 
>>passionate, emotional, good company, does not forgive. 
>> 
>>Walnut Tree (Passion) --unrelenting, strange and full of contrasts, 
>>often 
>>egotistic, aggressive, noble, broad horizon, unexpected reactions, 
>>spontaneous, unlimited ambition, no flexibility, difficult and 
>>uncommon 
>>partner, not always liked but often admired, ingenious strategist, 
>>very 
>>jealous and passionate, no compromise. 
>> 
>>*Weeping Willow 
(Melancholy)* - likes to be stress free, loves family 
>>life, 
>>full of hopes and dreams, attractive, very empathetic, loves 
>>anything 
>>beautiful, musically inclined, loves to travel to exotic places, 
>>restless, 
>>capricious, honest, can be influenced but is not easy to live with 
>>when 
>>pressured, sometimes demanding, good intuition, suffers in love 
>>until they 
>>find that one loyal, steadfast partner; loves to make others laugh


----------



## Goddess_Heather (Nov 19, 2005)

My birthday is March 19.. which makes me a lime tree.. and the and the personality profile fits me to a T! that was way neat! thanks for sharing!:bow:


----------



## The Enforcers (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm a Weeping Willow Tree:bow: BBW's around the world, come to Jacob, he will treat you like a Queen:wubu:


----------



## saucywench (Nov 20, 2005)

swamptoad said:


> ....Apr 11 to Apr 20 - *Maple Tree *
> *Maple Tree (Independence of Mind)* -- no ordinary person, full of imagination and originality, shy and reserved, ambitious, proud, self-confident, hungers for new experiences, sometimes nervous, has many complexities, good memory, learns easily, complicated love life, wants to impress....


 
OK, I'll bite...

*(Independence of Mind)* -- I like to think of this quality as being the hallmark of my personality. One of my biggest issues with other people is their seeming inability to think for themselves--to ride the coattails of others' thoughts, whether it be people they know, society in general, the media, history....

no ordinary person -- You can say that again.

full of imagination and originality -- I feel that much of this was thwarted during my developmental years by external forces--not that I place blame anywhere but on myself, but a healthy self-esteem is essential to the growth of creativity. I am attempting, post-depression, but slowly and surely, to revive and nurture this aspect of myself.

shy and reserved -- More reserved than shy. I don't open up to strangers readily nor easily, and this might be interpreted as shyness. I simply don't see the point in revealing innermost aspects of myself to people who won't or don't "get" me.

ambitious -- Depends on your interpretation of the term. I am not a person who associates financial gain with success. Looking back over my life in retrospect I do, however, wish I had been secure enough in myself at an earlier age to trust enough in my strengths and skills to allow them to advance me in a way that offered personal satisfaction, contentment, and enrichment.

proud -- I suppose--it seems to have gotten me into trouble on more than one occasion.

self-confident -- Pretty much, now, as an adult--almost to the extreme, in the sense that there are few people (if any) that I am overly impressed/awed by. I rarely, for example, view others as being "more than" me in terms of qualities I personally admire--intelligence, forthrightness, etc. That is not to say that there aren't people out there that I admire, it's just that...well, we're all human, with inherent human frailties. Whoever would claim to be "better than" me would risk an evaluation on my part--as an example, someone who would dare claim (or have an air that suggests that they are) "better than" me because of size/weight. This trait might be viewed as snobbishness/elitism on my part, but it's not--it's simply a self-preservation tactic that seems to work well for me.

hungers for new experiences -- Constantly.

sometimes nervous -- I personally don't see that. For example, I'm not one of those "bounces-leg-up-and-down-with-ball-of-foot-while-sitting" types--nor do I chew pencils or hair or fingernails. I am often eager, but rarely nervous.

has many complexities -- Indubitably.

good memory -- I have good selective memory. I can recall events from the age of three and, if I really focused, likely a few from the age of 2. I had an uncanny knack at around the age of 4 or so where I could sing songs from 45's that my older sister had bought--you know, "Venus in Bluejeans" and the like. I served as a great party gimmick for my parents with that. Also, as a child, I taught myself to read. I read anything I could get my hands on. I was more content with our battered, old editions of an encyclopedia and dictionary (loved the pictures!) than I was with Barbies and such. We were too poor for any of us to attend kindergarten (it wasn't mandatory back then) but I knew more upon entering grade school than any of the other children. I was always called upon to read during reading group. I recall one instance in second grade where I chose to stay in during recess and read comics placed on a table--the teacher, being curious, came up to me at my desk. She asked me to read aloud, which I did--verbatim. She then called out to a fellow teacher and had me read in her presence. I once purposefully misspelled a word on a spelling quiz just to see something besides "100."  

learns easily -- Depends on the subject material but, for the most part, yes.

complicated love life -- Hooboy--comes with the territory. That is, of course, presuming that I have a love life, which I haven't for years now.

wants to impress -- Not really. What's up with that?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks, swamptoad, this was fun. As far as being associated with the maple tree, I think it's a grand tree--such glorious colors in the fall, and I'm especially delighted with the "twirlybird" seeds.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 20, 2005)

It says I'm a fig tree <shrug>

>>Fig Tree (Sensibility) -- very strong minded, a bit self-willed, 
>>honest, 
>>loyal, independent, hates contradiction or arguments, hard worker 
>>when 
>>wants to be, loves life and friends, enjoys children and animals, 
>>sexually 
>>oriented, great sense of humor, has artistic talent and great 
>>intelligence.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm an Apple Tree and it's description is pretty close to my personality.

Thanks, that was fun!


----------



## BBWTexan (Nov 20, 2005)

_Elm Tree 
(Noble-mindedness) -- pleasant shape, tasteful clothes, modest demands, tends not to forgive mistakes, cheerful, likes to lead but not to obey, honest and faithful partner, likes making decisions for others, noble-minded, generous, good sense of humor, practical. _

Wow, that's pretty much me. Very interesting...


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 20, 2005)

Yay, Weeping Willow!

Hip hip Hoorah!


----------



## Fan~Girl (Nov 20, 2005)

Pine Tree  I'm an air freshner.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2005)

>>Fir tree (Mysterious) -- extraordinary taste, handles stress well, 
>>loves 
>>anything beautiful, stubborn, tends to care for 
those close to 
>>them, hard 
>>to trust others, yet a social butterfly, likes idleness and 
>>laziness after 
>>long demanding hours at work, rather modest, talented, unselfish, 
>>many 
>>friends, very reliable. 


This is me.


----------



## Zoe (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a hazelnut tree... 

Hazelnut Tree (Extraordinary)
- charming, popular, sense of humor (  ) 
- very demanding but can also be very understanding, knows how to make a lasting impression (well... heh) 
- active fighter for social causes and politics (politics ????  ) 
- quite moody (who? me? nope, that's not me lol) 
- sexually oriented (sometimes  ) 
- honest, a perfectionist, has a precise sense of judgment and expects complete fairness (how can these characteristics sound so boring? like there was no fun in life :doh: )


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone else wanna try?

I think its pretty accurate and fun!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 18, 2006)

Poplar Tree (Uncertainty)
Hmm... This is very close to the person I am. I'm not too choosy though... I'm just selective in certain instances.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Feb 18, 2006)

This is very interesting. I am:

Apple Tree (Love)

quiet and shy at times - Definitely.

lots of charm - I've never thought of it until reading this but I think that is actually true. 

appeal - Same as charm

attraction - I'm too modest to comment on that one . 

pleasant attitude- Not exactly, this depends on my mood. Usually I'm 
negative or at least cynical and/or pessimistic.  

flirtatious smile - Hardly. I suck at flirting and don't try it because I am a coward with women, hence my not having a girlfriend.  Low confidence and self esteem sucks.

sensitive - Yes.

loyal in love - I've never experienced it but I know I would be.

wants to love and be loved - Yes. Very much so... 

faithful and tender partner - I've never been someone's partner but I know I would be faithful and tender...

very generous - Yes.

many talents - I don't know about this one.

loves children - I don't know about this one. 

needs affectionate partner - Definitely.

Very interesting indeed. That description is relatively accurate but as can be seen there are some out of place traits. Also, there are a LOT of traits from the other trees that I have. I have most of the Pine Tree/Peacemaker traits as well for example. 

Note: I share the same tree as Cindy, the first beautiful woman I ever saw online and my first internet crush. :wubu:


----------



## Emma (Feb 18, 2006)

>>Maple Tree (Independence of Mind) -- no ordinary person, full of
>>imagination and originality, shy and reserved, ambitious, proud,
>>self-confident, hungers for new experiences, sometimes nervous, has
>>many
>>complexities, good memory, learns easily, complicated love life,
>>wants to
>>impress.

Doesn't sound like me at all.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 18, 2006)

hmmm combine this with the donut theread, and I am a.....

Apple Jelly Donut Tree


----------



## Echoes (Feb 18, 2006)

Pine Tree (Peacemaker) -- loves agreeable company, craves peace and harmony, loves to help others, active imagination, likes to write poetry, not fashion conscious, great compassion, friendly to all, falls stongly in love but will leave if betrayed or lied to, emotionally soft, low self esteem, needs affection and reassurance. 



That's all pretty accurate except for the very last part. I'm not emotionally soft, but at the same time I'm not stone cold. I don't have low self-esteem, but it's not all that high either. I do enjoy affection and reassurance, but I'm not one of those that has to be reassured constantly.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 18, 2006)

Echoes said:


> I do enjoy affection and reassurance, but I'm not one of those that has to be reassured constantly.



Well you're pretty anyway. 


I'm an Apple Tree. Plain and simple.


----------



## RedHead (Feb 18, 2006)

Cool, I'm an Elm - other than the part about not forgiving a mistake part it' fairly accurate.

Elm Tree 
(Noble-mindedness) -- pleasant shape, tasteful clothes, 
modest demands, tends not to forgive mistakes, cheerful, likes to lead but 
not to obey, honest and faithful partner, likes making decisions for 
others, noble-minded, generous, good sense of humor, practical.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 18, 2006)

>>Weeping Willow

- likes to be stress free - Definately not true. I think life and art generates from conflict and stress.

- loves family - Not really true. I could live without most family.

- loves life - I'd say I'm more fascinated by it than loving it.

- full of hopes and dreams - Isn't everyone?

- attractive - Okay.

- very empathetic - Agreed.

- loves anything beautiful - Not true in the least. Decadence sickens me, actually.

- musically inclined - Not really. 

- loves to travel to exotic places - Who doesn't?

- restless - Absolutely.

- capricious - Hells yeah! 

- honest - Usually. 

- can be influenced - I'm too stubborn for that. 

- is not easy to live with when pressured - Who the hell is easy to live with under pressure? 

- sometimes demanding - Always demanding.

- good intuition - Yep.

- suffers in love until they find that one loyal, steadfast partner - Nope. 

- loves to make others laugh - I love it.

Overall, about half-right.


----------



## Ash (Feb 19, 2006)

Hornbeam Tree (Good Taste) -- of cool beauty, cares for its looks and condition, good taste, is not egoistic, makes life as comfortable as possible, leads a reasonable and disciplined life, looks for kindness and acknowledgment in an emotional partner, dreams of unusual lovers, is seldom happy with its feelings, mistrusts most people, is never sure of its decisions, very conscientious.


Ah, 9 days earlier and I could have been an Ash tree.


----------



## leighcy (Feb 19, 2006)

Pine Tree (Peacemaker) -- loves agreeable company, craves peace and 
harmony, loves to help others, active imagination, likes to write 
poetry, not fashion conscious, great compassion, friendly to all, falls 
strongly in love but will leave if betrayed or lied to, emotionally soft, low self 
esteem, needs affection and reassurance. 


All very much true, except for the poetry part!


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 19, 2006)

Jan. 19 makes me an Elm Tree. I'm not sure if it's exactly accurate, but I would like to think so. I think the "noble-mindedness," generous, and the not always forgiving seem to fit me well.


----------



## TNT (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm fig. I especially like the shape thingy...


----------



## Angel (Feb 19, 2006)

Rowan Tree (Sensitivity) 

YES to these:
full of charm, 
cheerful, 
gifted without egoism, 
loves life, 
loves motion, 
is both dependent and independent, 
good taste, 
artistic, 
passionate, 
emotional, 
good company. 

NO to these:
likes to draw attention,
loves unrest,
loves complications,
does not forgive.


----------



## HassanChop (Feb 20, 2006)

Fig tree, and it all seems true enough...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm a Cedar tree.

_Cedar Tree (Confidence) -- of rare strength, knows how to adapt, likes unexpected presents, of good health, not in the least shy, tends to look down on others, self-confident, a great speaker, determined, often impatient, likes to impress others, has many talents, industrious, healthy optimism, waits for the one true love, able to make quick decisions._

That's mostly right. Except for the part about being healthy.


----------



## Anna (Feb 20, 2006)

Well for me I am a Weeping Willow Tree. Diffently sounds like myself...  
Thank you I like this.

Hugs
Anna 

>>Mar 01 to Mar 10 


*Weeping Willow Tree *

>>*Weeping Willow 

(Melancholy)* - likes to be stress free, loves family 
>>life, 
>>full of hopes and dreams, attractive, very empathetic, loves 
>>anything 
>>beautiful, musically inclined, loves to travel to exotic places, 
>>restless, 
>>capricious, honest, can be influenced but is not easy to live with 
>>when 
>>pressured, sometimes demanding, good intuition, suffers in love 
>>until they 
>>find that one loyal, steadfast partner; loves to make others laugh


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2006)

I knew I am nuts... 



> *Hazelnut Tree (Extraordinary)* -- charming, sense of humor, very demanding but can also be very understanding, knows how to make a lasting impression, active fighter for social causes and politics, popular, quite moody, sexually oriented, honest, a perfectionist, has a precise sense of judgment and expects complete fairness.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Oak Tree (Brave) -- robust nature, courageous, strong, unrelenting, independent, sensible, does not like change, keeps its feet on the ground, person of action. 

Interesting that there is only one day in the list that is an Oak Tree.... I wonder why.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

Goddess_Heather said:


> My birthday is March 19.. which makes me a lime tree.. and the and the personality profile fits me to a T! that was way neat! thanks for sharing!:bow:



Me too! (March 19) 

@ST - great thread. I've never heard of birth trees!


----------



## Fairia (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmph, the Poplar describes me to a "T"  .


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 21, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Me too! (March 19)
> 
> @ST - great thread. I've never heard of birth trees!



Thanks!

I owe this one to my sis. She shared it with me through e-mail like a year ago. I'm glad that this thread resurfaced.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 22, 2006)

I, too am a Weeping Willow. Funny, how the personality traits suit me hmmmmmm. Very interesting, indeed


----------



## jeannieo (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm April 28th - Walnut Tree - but there's no description.

Maybe it just means I have no personality??????


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2006)

jeannieo said:


> I'm April 28th - Walnut Tree - but there's no description.
> 
> Maybe it just means I have no personality??????



It's there.

I just neglected to put it in bold. *ack*

Here ya go --------->

>>*Walnut Tree (Passion)* --unrelenting, strange and full of contrasts, 
>>often 
>>egotistic, aggressive, noble, broad horizon, unexpected reactions, 
>>spontaneous, unlimited ambition, no flexibility, difficult and 
>>uncommon 
>>partner, not always liked but often admired, ingenious strategist, 
>>very 
>>jealous and passionate, no compromise.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure if it's the best description of me, but according to this I'm a Hornbeam.

Hornbeam Tree (Good Taste) -- of cool beauty, cares for its looks and condition, good taste, is not egoistic, makes life as comfortable as possible, leads a reasonable and disciplined life, looks for kindness and acknowledgment in an emotional partner, dreams of unusual lovers, is seldom happy with its feelings, mistrusts most people, is never sure of its decisions, very conscientious.


----------



## Esme (Oct 22, 2006)

babyjeep21 said:


> Oak Tree (Brave) -- robust nature, courageous, strong, unrelenting, independent, sensible, does not like change, keeps its feet on the ground, person of action.
> 
> Interesting that there is only one day in the list that is an Oak Tree.... I wonder why.




It's because we're so rare, Jeepy... my sister oak!


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm an apple tree - most probably a bramley or something equally sour & sharp  

Apple Tree (Love) -- quiet and shy at times, lots of charm, appeal, 
>>and 
>>attraction, pleasant attitude, flirtatious smile, adventurous, 
>>sensitive, 
>>loyal in love, wants to love and be loved, faithful and tender 

>>partner, 
>>very generous, many talents, loves children, needs affectionate 
>>partner.


----------



## jeannieo (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for posting the Walnut tree. I guess I'm the only one this didn't work for. I am the exact opposite of what it says! I'm not a typical Taurean either. As a matter of fact - NOTHING in my life makes sense!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 22, 2006)

>>Aug 14 to Aug 23 - Cedar Tree  

>>Cedar Tree (Confidence) -- of rare strength, knows how to adapt, 
>>likes 
>>unexpected presents, of good health, not in the least shy, tends to 
>>look 
>>down on others, self-confident, a great speaker, determined, often 
>>impatient, likes to impress others, has many talents, industrious, 
>>healthy 
>>optimism, waits for the one true love, able to make quick 
>>decisions. 

thanks Swamptoad for this great thread


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 22, 2006)

Pine Tree (Peacemaker) -- loves agreeable company, craves peace and
harmony, loves to help others, active imagination, likes to write
poetry, not fashion conscious, great compassion, friendly to all, falls
strongly in love but will leave if betrayed or lied to, emotionally soft, low self
esteem, needs affection and reassurance. 


Interesting how close I like to think it is but Im afraid I dont leave fast enough when lied to or betrayed  

I also dont like being called "Pine Tree" - seems like Weeping Willow fits this description much better


----------



## Donna (Oct 22, 2006)

well I will be damned...this hit me a little too close for comfort:



> Lime Tree (Doubt) - intelligent, hard working, accepts what life dishes out, but not before trying to change bad circumstances into good ones, hates fighting and stress, enjoys getaway vacations, may appear tough, but is actually soft and relenting, always willing to make sacrifices for
> family and friends, has many talents but not always enough time to use
> them, great leadership qualities, is jealous at times but extremely loyal.


:blush:


----------



## Mezmerized187 (Dec 22, 2007)

Lime Tree (Doubt) - 
intelligent, yep 
hard working, yep
accepts what life dishes out, to an extent
but not before trying to change bad circumstances into good ones, deff.
hates fighting and stress, UmHmm 
enjoys getaway vacations, hells yea!
may appear tough, but is actually soft and relenting, Yesa
always willing to make sacrifices for family and friends, Always and Forever
has many talents but not always enough time to use them, so true! 
great leadership qualities, I Try...
is jealous at times but extremely loyal unfortunately(to the Jealous part) yes..

I love Limes!!! Yay me!


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2007)

My Birthday is February 14 so that makes me a Cedar Tree. This was really interesting. Thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2007)

Chestnut Tree (Honesty) -- 
of unusual stature, - eh?
impressive, - i wouldnt go that far
well-developed sense of justice - spose but i can be a bit mean with it?
fun to be around - only if youre laughing at me and not with me
a planner - thats truee, i annoy people i plan so much
born diplomat - trueee
can be irritated easily - very trueee
sensitive of others feelings - truee hence wanting to be a social worker
hard worker - when need be
sometimes acts superior - i suppose sometimes? but i wudnt think so
feels not understood at times - doesnt everyone
fiercely family oriented - truee
very loyal in love - usually
physically fit - wouldnt go that far...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 25, 2007)

Lime Tree (Doubt) - intelligent, hard working, accepts what life 
dishes out, but not before trying to change bad circumstances into good 
ones, hates fighting and stress, enjoys getaway vacations, may appear tough, but is actually soft and relenting, always willing to make sacrifices for 
family and friends, has many talents but not always enough time to use 
them, great leadership qualities, is jealous at times but extremely loyal 

I would say I see myself in this - However I'm interested in knowing if people that know me see these things. 

So often we think a certian way about ourselves that dosent always hold true in reality.


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 25, 2007)

Weeping willow ?? I'm some crying little bitch tree... Fuck


----------



## AC4400CW (Dec 25, 2007)

The chart says I'm a cypress, but I thought I should have been something more like a singleleaf pinyon (Pinus monophylla) or Gambell's oak (Quercus gambellii). Stupid chart.:huh:

/garden geek mode


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 26, 2007)

pat70327 said:


> Weeping willow ?? I'm some crying little bitch tree... Fuck



lmao! i love that response, just gave me the major giggles


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow- I'm the only Ash so far?

*Ash Tree (Ambition)*
extremely attractive, vivacious, impulsive (hells yeah!)

demanding, does not care for criticism huh

ambitious, intelligent, talented (yep yep yep)

likes to play with fate, can be very egotistic (say it ain't so!)

reliable (sure)

restless lover, sometimes money rules over the heart, demands attention, needs love and much emotional support (oucha-magoucha! who wrote this?)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 11, 2010)

*bump*


I saw similar threads so I thought to bump this one also.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 11, 2010)

swamptoad said:


> It's there.
> 
> I just neglected to put it in bold. *ack*
> 
> ...




that is me exactly.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm a *Lime Tree (Doubt)*

>>Lime Tree (Doubt) - intelligent, hard working, accepts what life
>>dishes
>>out, but not before trying to change bad circumstances into good
>>ones, hates
>>fighting and stress, enjoys getaway vacations, may appear tough,
>>but is
>>actually soft and relenting, always willing to make sacrifices for
>>family
>>and friends, has many talents but not always enough time to use
>>them, great leadership qualities, is jealous at times but extremely

>>loyal


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 11, 2010)

Rowan Tree (Sensitivity) -- full of charm, cheerful, gifted without egoism, 
likes to draw attention, loves life, motion, unrest, and even 
complications, is both dependent and independent, good taste, 
artistic, passionate, emotional, good company, does not forgive. 


Sounds about right!! LOL I'm even a horrible forgiver. I don't really forgive, I just try to forget it ever happened and move on. And I have to agree with all of the positive stuff!! :happy:


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 11, 2010)

*Fig Tree (Sensibility)*

-- very strong minded, a bit self-willed, honest, loyal, independent, hates contradiction or arguments, hard worker when wants to be, loves life and friends, enjoys children and animals, sexually oriented, great sense of humor, has artistic talent and great intelligence. 

I'm actually surprised.... Now I have to google a fig tree to have an image!! It's a keeper. I like it!  

View attachment fig tree.b.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 11, 2010)

Rowan Tree (Sensitivity) -- full of charm, cheerful, gifted without egoism, likes to draw attention, loves life, motion, unrest, and even complications, is both dependent and independent, good taste, artistic, passionate, emotional, good company, does not forgive.

I like my tree


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 11, 2010)

Walnut Tree (Passion) --unrelenting, strange and full of contrasts,
>>often
>>egotistic, aggressive, noble, broad horizon, unexpected reactions,
>>spontaneous, unlimited ambition, no flexibility, difficult and
>>uncommon
>>partner, not always liked but often admired, ingenious strategist,
>>very
>>jealous and passionate, no compromise.

Me in a nutshell. No denying it.


----------



## lalatx (Jul 11, 2010)

*Hazelnut Tree (Extraordinary) *

Charming, sense of humor, very demanding but can also be very understanding, knows how to make a lasting impression, active fighter for social causes and politics, popular, quite moody, sexually oriented, honest, a perfectionist, has a precise sense of judgment and expects complete fairness.

Fairly accurate.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 11, 2010)

My birthday is coming up btw! 

Fir tree (Mysterious) -- extraordinary taste, handles stress well,
>>loves
>>anything beautiful, stubborn, tends to care for
those close to
>>them, hard
>>to trust others, yet a social butterfly, likes idleness and
>>laziness after
>>long demanding hours at work, rather modest, talented, unselfish,
>>many
>>friends, very reliable. 


I agree with everything but handling stress well, I don't take stress very well, lol. Everything else is true!


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 12, 2010)

>>Maple Tree (Independence of Mind) -- no ordinary person, full of
>>imagination and originality, shy and reserved, ambitious, proud,
>>self-confident, hungers for new experiences, sometimes nervous, has
>>many
>>complexities, good memory, learns easily, complicated love life,
>>wants to
>>impress.
>> 


interesting least I got a tree I really like  and no love life = no complications


----------

